# Neolamprologus multifasciatus (multies)



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

i was thinking about putting a couple of them in a ten gallon tank when i move so taht i an take some fish with me but i think that the HOB filter might stir up the sand too much, if i can get around that problem is there anything i should know about these fish and any advice about keeping them, also are they very hard to look after or not as i am jsut starting to get into the cichlid area, thanks.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Easy fish. My favorite. Just keep the pH up. Use crushed coral substrate or other stuff to buffer it to a high level. The HOB could be placed at the far corner and won't affect the sand, or use a sponge filter. Put in lots of snail shells. They are a harem/colony breeder with one male to several females. As they breed, they tolerate the babies. I had 1/2" babies, 1/4" babies and tiny ones, all in with their parents. The only aggression problem is having more than one mature male in the tank. It is hard to sex them. A ten gallon will be big enough for several fish. Mine were breeding in a ten and a fifteen.

Mine ate flake food and I found them easy to keep. They don't produce a large quantity of young and they are hard to catch as they hide in the shells. Don't ever leave a shell out of water, because it is too likely that one or several fish may be inside. The hardest thing will be getting them, and getting male and female.


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

thanks for the info, i was wondering, are they hard to find in fishstores cuz i have never seen one of them yet, and how much do they cost?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are fairly uncommon (as with most shellies) in lfs. The only time I find them is when a local breeder sells them off.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I've seldom (if ever?) seen them in stores. I get almost all my fish from my fish clubs' auctions. They are never especially cheap, but are very cute. You could ask your store (if it is a lfs, not a mega like walmart) if they can order you any. You could get them by mail. Try this person and see if she has any. [email protected] 
What city are you near - maybe we can hook you up with a club or breeder in your area


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

im in manitoba, going to winnipeg for university in the fall, thanks for the help but i dought ill be getting them as im really short on cash lately so ive made a rule taht if a fish is over 15 or 20 bucks it aint gonna happen. thanks a lot for the info tho, id like to get them in the future once im rich.. ha. i can only dream fer now


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, I didn't mean THAT kind of bucks! More like $5-8 apiece, but I don't know your area that well to recommend anyone.


----------



## Chumpp_308 (Feb 19, 2005)

well i am in canada you know, different prices here, im lucky to find a cichlid under 15 bucks around here, the starting price is 15 usually, the daffodils i got for 10 bucks each but i got a discount cuz i took him in some other fish , it was a bit of a tradeoff. if they arent that bad ill have to look around for them, they seem like pretty cool fish.


----------



## Thefounderofcanada (Aug 22, 2021)

Bringing this discussion back up, currently in winnipeg manitoba looking for Neolamprologus multifasciatus, LFS have been giving me the loop for months “theyll be in next week” so im currently looking for breeders or hobbyists that would be willing to sell half a dozen or so, thanks!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sometimes they are pretty hard to come by even here in the US. try some of the groups on facebook.I always see folks having them there.


----------

